

Unicode character info via JSON - tantalor
http://www.fileformat.info/news/2006/12/01/unicode-json.htm

======
tantalor
For example,

    
    
      {
    	"code":"U+2603",
    	"name":"SNOWMAN",
    	"url":"http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2603/index.htm",
    	"imageurl":"http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2603/snowman.png",
    	"htmlentity":null,
    	"block":"Miscellaneous Symbols",
    	"blockcode":"miscellaneous_symbols",
    	"blockurl":"http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/block/miscellaneous_symbols/index.htm",
    	"category":"Symbol, Other",
    	"categorycode":"So",
    	"categoryurl":"http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/category/So/index.htm"
      }
    

[http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2603/index.json](http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/2603/index.json)

